# Wood Fired Boiler



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just bought a wood fired boiler to add into my propane fired boiler system.

The hardest part will be to get it into the house as the boiler weights 500 LBS.

Its a Kerr Indoor Wood Fired Boiler.

Can't wait to get this up and running. Its a closed system boiler with a power outage safety to switch to gravity system to take heat from boiler so it doesnt rise past 200 deg.

Once I get it in the house I will post some pics.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats so cool!!!!Cant wait to see the pics of that badboy:thumbsup:


----------

